
Discovery of widespread platinum may help solve Clovis people mystery - bootload
https://phys.org/news/2017-03-discovery-widespread-platinum-clovis-people.html
======
oldmancoyote
Fascinating. But, where is the comparison with stratigraphically higher and
lower material on the time scale of a few thousand years?

